# won't crank then spills fuel



## pcdtmurray (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a 2000 Craftsman 42" cut with a 15.5HP Kohler. When I go to start it (electric only - no pull starter) the starter engages but won't crank. I then hear liquid flowing and fuel beging to leak out in the vacinity of the exhaust pipe. After an oz or 2 leaks out, it stops. If I let the tractor sit for 10-15 minutes, it then starts normally - no fuel spilling. I had a similar problem with a car once (except for the fuel leak) and it turned out to be the starter solenoid. This seems to be limited to cooler temps (as was the case with my car) so I placed a 60 watt bulb next to the starter over night - no improvement. Brand new battery made no difference either. I still suspect the starter, which looks to be a $90 part but would sure like to get an explanation for the fuel spilling.

I'm new to the Forum - any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum pcdtmurray, maybe we can see if we can help with your problem. 
When you say the starter engages but the engine won't crank.... do you mean it won't start, or won't actually turn over? Have you tried tapping the solenoid with a plastic or rubber mallet at the same time you turn the key? I have an issue with my starter on my older tractor, and if I whack the starter when I hit the starter button, it will engage, turn over and start.
Not much help, but I'm sure someone else will jump in and tell us what they think.
Cheers


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Posting the Sears 917.xxxxxx number is always useful.

My thought is the carb needle & seat are leaking through.
This allows the crankcase to fill with fuel and hydro lock the engine.

Pull the dip stick and smell the oil for the presence of gasoline.

IF you do you have to clean/fix the carb *AND* change the oil & filter.


----------



## pcdtmurray (Jan 22, 2014)

First - thanks for the suggestions - there is definately fuel in the oil - what is the fix for that problem?


----------



## pcdtmurray (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry - just read your reply again - I'll give the carb a good cleaning - one last question - would the "lock" ease by letting the tractor sit for 10-15 minutes because it starts normally after sitting.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

*Posting the Sears 917.xxxxxx number is always useful!!!!!!!!!!*

You have to determine WHY the carb is leaking through.
Chances are, a small speck of crud is preventing the needle/seat from sealing off the fuel flow.
The scab way is to install a fuel shut off valve between the carb & tank.
Or, you can disassemble the carb float & needle and flush the fuel line.

Service manuals here-
http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/productMatrix.htm


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

pcdtmurray said:


> Sorry - just read your reply again - I'll give the carb a good cleaning - one last question - would the "lock" ease by letting the tractor sit for 10-15 minutes because it starts normally after sitting.


Do you plan on using gasoline as a lubricant in your crankcase?
OR, change the oil prior to each use?


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

pcdtmurray said:


> I have a 2000 Craftsman 42" cut with a 15.5HP Kohler. When I go to start it (electric only - no pull starter) the starter engages but won't crank. I then hear liquid flowing and fuel beging to leak out in the vacinity of the exhaust pipe. After an oz or 2 leaks out, it stops. If I let the tractor sit for 10-15 minutes, it then starts normally - no fuel spilling. I had a similar problem with a car once (except for the fuel leak) and it turned out to be the starter solenoid. This seems to be limited to cooler temps (as was the case with my car) so I placed a 60 watt bulb next to the starter over night - no improvement. Brand new battery made no difference either. I still suspect the starter, which looks to be a $90 part but would sure like to get an explanation for the fuel spilling.
> 
> I'm new to the Forum - any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Did you check your fuel shutoff solenoid? It stops fuel at the carb so it can't get in the cylinder. Its located at the bottom of the carb and has a wire plugged into it.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Fluid said:


> Did you check your fuel shutoff solenoid? It stops fuel at the carb so it can't get in the cylinder. Its located at the bottom of the carb and has a wire plugged into it.



The fuel solenoid has *NOTHING* to do with fuel flowing past the needle & seat and overflowing the carb bowl.
It only blocks the Main Jet to prevent after fire when the key is turned OFF.

IF one simply looked at a carb and noted WHERE the fuel solenoid is located and that it is no where near the fuel INLET to the bowl.

BAD information is worse than NO information!


----------



## pcdtmurray (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the info - Oil change is a given. Tractor is about to turn 14 and I plow in the winter with it so gets a full years work - no rest for this guy. I'm sure a rebuild of the carb is in order. The engine is a CV15.5S and there seems to be kits available - $10-$15 on line.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

pcdtmurray said:


> Thanks for all the info - Oil change is a given. Tractor is about to turn 14 and I plow in the winter with it so gets a full years work - no rest for this guy. I'm sure a rebuild of the carb is in order. The engine is a CV15.5S and there seems to be kits available - $10-$15 on line.


Just wondering if you got your problem fix with the Craftsman? If its fixed, what was the answer? Maybe you could let us know what the problem was.


----------



## pcdtmurray (Jan 22, 2014)

I removed the carb (Walbro) but was unable to determine the model number - the folks at Birchwood Snow & Landscaping Equipment helped me out and the rebuild kit is on the way ($25 including shipping). Should have it late this week or early next. I'll reply with the results as soon as I finish - not good weather here in the northeast so it may be a couple of weeks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

pcdtmurray said:


> I removed the carb (Walbro) but was unable to determine the model number - the folks at Birchwood Snow & Landscaping Equipment helped me out and the rebuild kit is on the way ($25 including shipping). Should have it late this week or early next. I'll reply with the results as soon as I finish - not good weather here in the northeast so it may be a couple of weeks.




Just whenever you get a chance, and Thank you. The info will be helpful for other members.


----------



## tarren85 (Feb 8, 2014)

With experience from lab when fuel comes out of the exhaust I do a rebuild and replace the piston rings and build it back and fuel stops coming out of the exhaust. But again it could also be the float.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## tarren85 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry my bad the carb needle


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bill is right. the solenoid only shuts fuel off from the jet. The flooding ,as he states,is probably due to dirt in the needle/seat area,allowing fuel to flood the engine.


----------



## pcdtmurray (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks again for all the advice and suggestions. I ended up ordering a rebuild kit which included a new needle. I did the rebuild in Feb and when I connected the fuel line fuel flowed and flooded the carb - seemed like maybe the new needle was the wrong one for this carb but was an exact match when I did a side-by-side with the old one. Since the tractor is in an un-heated shed and temps were in the low teens, I figured I'd let the Connecticut winter fade before revisiting the issue. Last week, I pulled the carb, removed the float and needle and inspected the seat - blew it out a few times with canned air (in both directions). Must have had something in the seat because it's working great now. Wish I'd tried that in Feb., could have been plowing the last few snowfalls.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Often when disconnecting the fuel line, some "chunks" of debris are broken loose from the inside of the line. Sometimes part of the line itself.
One needs to flush the line for a couple seconds before reconnecting.
Often a new section of line is a good idea if the old line is in "iffy" condition.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bill,
Have you tried the fuel line that has the blue lining in it? It's supposed to be replacement line for newer vehicles,and ethanol doesn't affect it. It costs more,but it might be worth trying.What do you think?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I don't know. I don't work on these filthy things.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: RIGHT !!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

pcdtmurray said:


> Thanks again for all the advice and suggestions. I ended up ordering a rebuild kit which included a new needle. I did the rebuild in Feb and when I connected the fuel line fuel flowed and flooded the carb - seemed like maybe the new needle was the wrong one for this carb but was an exact match when I did a side-by-side with the old one. Since the tractor is in an un-heated shed and temps were in the low teens, I figured I'd let the Connecticut winter fade before revisiting the issue. Last week, I pulled the carb, removed the float and needle and inspected the seat - blew it out a few times with canned air (in both directions). Must have had something in the seat because it's working great now. Wish I'd tried that in Feb., could have been plowing the last few snowfalls.




Glad to hear you got it fixed.:thumbsup:


----------



## pcdtmurray (Jan 22, 2014)

Well - thought I had it fixed. Seems to be leaking very slowly - maybe a drop every 60-90 seconds. I think the brass seat may be the issue. It runs fine, just leaks when sitting. The grass is starting to grow fast here. Probably going to put in a fuel shut-off valve. Saw some on line for $10-$15.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been replacing the fuel lines with the blue lined ones on everything I can.

When they started moving towards burning our food supply in cars, my sister lost her favorite car to a fire. 
Almost took a Burger King with it!
Rubber lines that survived looked like they were 100 years old, even though they were only about 2 years old.


----------

